# Putting Cowardice... can u beat it?



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I got a question, what do you do or say to yourself just before you strike the ball, on a 3 foot steep down hill putt. I've missed more of these d..ned putts then I care to admit. Its like the whole nervous system locks up, the brain goes to mush, the hands tremble and I'm absolutely sure I'm going to miss it. I'd rather face a 60 footer then one of these. Whats everybody's secret to beating these putts?


----------



## lasa (Jul 18, 2007)

I only practice straight three footers, nothing else. I'll stand there and bang them in for 10-20 minutes. Hitting straight and firm at first. Then before ending my parctice I'll try to place it on either inside edge. 
Lasa


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I got a question, what do you do or say to yourself just before you strike the ball, on a 3 foot steep down hill putt. I've missed more of these d..ned putts then I care to admit. Its like the whole nervous system locks up, the brain goes to mush, the hands tremble and I'm absolutely sure I'm going to miss it. I'd rather face a 60 footer then one of these. Whats everybody's secret to beating these putts?


Try this method on slick quick downhill putts,that was taught to me years ago by a teaching pro.
Hit the putt with the toe of your putter. This will help deaden the putt somewhat as the ball is not coming off the sweetspot of the putter face. Make your normal stroke, given the amount of slope you are dealing with. It does work. If you miss the hole at least the ball will not be rolling as fast as it would if you hit it off the center of the putter face.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Ok one thing is to be a good putter. A bad putter will never have the confidence on the green. To get confidence on the green you need to practice and do wat you practice. Keeping your head still is probably the biggest part of putting. A good putter never admits to making a bad stroke cuz he knows every stroke he makes is a good one. Why do you think so many pros blame spike marks ball marks etc. Why be afraid to miss the downhill one by 3-4 feet when you know you can make the comebacker. Basically what i'm trying to say is HAVE CONFIDENCE AND DON'T BE AFRAID. Pick your line and stroke it and if you do those 2 things i bet you make more of those putts.


----------



## lasa (Jul 18, 2007)

If you practice the short threefooters you don't have to fear going past the hole...since you'll make it coming back. The more three-footers you make the more confidence you get.

Lasa


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

One thoe quick, downhill putts, I tell myself to put it in the hole, or at least roll it a bit past the hole, so that I have an uphill putt for two.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm with lasa here. The best way to make a downhill three-footer is to have the confidence to hit it. Especially if it breaks more than an inch.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I start with the negatives and end with the positive thoughts. Something like "This is gonna be a tough one, don't hit it too hard." to something like "Whats the worst that can happen, I miss a putt, at least I'm out here on a beautiful day playing golf!" and end up talking my self through the putt in my head checking line, strength, mentaly reminding myself about technique keys etc... The take a deep breath, relax and putt.

Usually followed by a miss, outrageous cursing and putter flying off into earths outer atmosphere somewhere :laugh:


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

my thought on the short downhill screamer? i move the ball back in my stance very slightly... 

i do that to cut down the backswing on my already-as-short-as-i-can-make-it putter stroke.

but i like the toe-tip better in theory, i'm gonna try that tomorrow.. nice tip Golfbum.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

See the line see the speed then do wat i saw if i miss i miss and thats a stroke ...next shot..


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i didn't read the question right.

i don't worry about missing them short, first of all, an 8 inch putt is an 8 inch putt... i play the die-off at the hole with as little stroke as i think i can get away with. 

thats what i think, not what i do...

ditto confidence. i start with 2 balls 1 ft from the cup and move out in 1 ft incriments when i warm up. if i don't sink both, i stay at that distance... up 5 feet. i usually play the downhill side of the cup if there is one... then a couple uphill then downhill lag bombs... really gives you an exagerated idea of the greens' surface that day.

edit: great thread title, by the way


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Could have sworn I posted in this. Anyway, you're right about this. The three footers are sometimes the hardest putts in golf. Why? Because you tell yourself, "if I miss this I'm gonna look like a total jackass."

Then what happens is, your brain get focused on what to do to miss. The subconcsious takes over and unless you are good at controlling this, your body automatically does what your subconcsious sees.

How do you control this? You control your subconscious. Stand behind the ball, close your eyes, and see yourself making the stroke that puts the ball in the whole. Don't just visualize, but feel the stroke happening. Stand over the ball and do the same thing. As you take your practice strokes, feel the ball hitting the clubface, hear it dropping in the hole.

Then putt and hear it rattle.


----------

